# 16" rims on a b13?



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Do 16" rims ride a lot stiffer and harsh compared to 15's ?
My car is lowered and I don't want a terrible ride.

Also, 

What offset should I use so my wheels don't rub?
What is the right tire size? 205/40/16 or 195/40/16

Ant help would be greatly appreciated, [email protected]


----------



## SentraStyles (Dec 31, 2002)

The right size is 205/40/16... I don't think they make a 195/40/16... The ride will be a little stiffer but well worth it! usually as far as offset goes +38, +40 will work just fine!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Since rims don't make contact with the road, your question makes no sense.

But, before you think about restating your question, think about hitting the search button.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

if ur worried about how comfortable ur ride is get new struts and shocks to compliment ur springs. also could u post some pictures and a 1/4 mile time


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I have 6 month Suspension Techniques Springs w/KYB struts. 

What I meant by: Do 16" rims ride a lot stiffer and harsh compared to 15's ?

Is, will a 50series tire on a 15" rim ride smoother than a 40series tire on a 16" rim?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

*16' rims on b13....*



SentraBoy said:


> *I have 6 month Suspension Techniques Springs w/KYB struts.
> 
> What I meant by: Do 16" rims ride a lot stiffer and harsh compared to 15's ?
> 
> Is, will a 50series tire on a 15" rim ride smoother than a 40series tire on a 16" rim? *


Yes, your ride will harsh. Stick with the 15"s and your ride will be ok.


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

I would get 205/50/15-16 either size - I'd make sure it was 205/50's. My 205/40's ride a little rough.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

40 series tires MAY ride stiffer than 50, but that's no gaurantee.

Again, use the search feature. Lots of stuff on this subject.


----------



## blairellis (Jul 6, 2002)

actually 205-45-16 is more like the oem b13 setup. andreas miko (a VERY VERY VERY respected member of the sr20deforum.com forums) has said so multiple times. go with that and your speedo wont be thrown off as much, plus you will have closer to a 50 series sidewall


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

What does Andreas have to do with this discussion? 205/45-16 *IS* very close to stock circumference but you can calculate that yourself, no reason to take anyone's word for it. Blair, you're just name-dropping.

Finally, *SEARCH*!


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I've tried the search on this forum, sentra.net and sr20forums and come up with no info.

Would I have a less harsh & more comfortable ride w/195/50-15 tires or would it ride the same w/ 205/40-16. 

Should I stick to 15" or get 16" wheels & Rubber?

I am going to use Dunlop GT Qualifier T-rated tires, if that helps.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Ride harshness has more to do with tire construction than wheel diameter. BFG Euro-T/A 215/40-16H rode better than Bridgestone Potenza S-03 205/50-15V in my opinion. Too bad the BFGs were so soft I bent two rims on the Tar Strip From Hell.

H-rated should ride better than V, W or Z rated tires. Taller sidewall *should* ride better than shorter but see my experience above.

[edit]I just tried to search for "ride harshness", "ride and "harshness", "tire" and "harshness"; no applicable results. Sorry to pound on that; too many people don't search at all.


----------



## blairellis (Jul 6, 2002)

bahearn~

he was asking about ride quality on a 16...a 45 series would give a better ride than a 40 series...that is why dre has to do with this convo....also i was saying it would throw the speedo off less if he went with that setup....im just trying to help


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

A 45-series *might* give a better ride than a 40-series. Next time you want to drop names, drop mine. I was calculating tires sizes for my SE-R back in '98. I still have the spreadsheet if'n you want a copy.

Please continue to offer help, but realize that mentioning Andreas' name brought nothing to the table since no one was questioning the speedometer issue. Consider it a small lesson in debate.


----------

